

Tinder for Talent. Castr. - lswank
http://www.castr.co/

======
lswank
Castr - Be found.

Castr is a platform which connects talent with filmmakers, casting directors,
and other talent seekers.

Caster helps you:

* Find the right role for you whether as a film actor, stage actor, voice talent, or a model.

* Be exposed to agencies and directors who are looking for someone just like you.

* Refine your resume with feedback collected from people who make casting decisions.

* Get access to potential roles currently not available to you.

Swipe right if you like them and swipe left if you don’t. All on the mobile
app. Easy enough to find a date for this weekend, but what if you are trying
to fill a role in an upcoming feature film?

Finding the right person for a role is one of the biggest challenges
filmmakers face, and being found is the biggest dream of an aspiring actor.
Castr gives actors the ability to create a profile with headshots and a
resume. Talent agents can search through potential prospects to find the
perfect fit for the role they are casting.

